# Help finding 5/16th shaft for biller 48



## S dye (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been looking for a smaller shaft for my 48 biller, I want the shaft that on the 54 Floridian with the double flappers but can't seem to find one. Could I shoot the shaft ment for the 54??

Thanks guys
Shane


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Check with Bethnic in Destin*

They have plenty to chose from and parts on hands. They can also help you with tubing to make your own bands. good luck, Mike


----------

